# Neck is a little bald?



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

I've just been taking pics of my lovely new tiel Lily (camera is rubbish so might have to use another one before I upload for you all) and I've noticed under her beak/around her front neck area the feathers are a bit sparse.

Should she have grown all her feathers here now? She's about 11 weeks. I haven't witnessed any plucking (not an area I think she could reach to be honest) and I think the breeder used to bathe her after feeding her so maybe the feathers got damaged?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be that if she was hand fed, formula got stuck to the feathers and when she was cleaned they got pulled out by accident. They should grow back soon and she'll be fine. Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I am excited to see pictures too


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks! I'm still snapping away but the weather has been so rubbish here and my flash is too bright, but eventually I hope to get some nice clear pics to show you all. Atm she's sat at the back of my neck lol that seems to be her new chilling out place, shes so lush!


----------

